# Topics > Projects > Finished projects, terminated projects >  CompanionAble

## Airicist

Article "Hector: Robotic Assistance for the Elderly"

by Jennifer Hicks
August 13, 2012

----------


## Airicist

EU FP7 Project CompanionAble - New Concepts 2012 

Published on Sep 20, 2012




> A robot companion cooperating with a smart home to support people with MCI and early dementia.
> 
> This video shows the final concepts of the CompanionAble project. It has been recorded in the 'Smartest House of the Netherlands' of Smart Homes in Eindhoven. This was one of the sites where extensive user evaluations took place.
> 
> =========================
> 
> CompanionAble - "Integrated Cognitive Assistive & Domotic Companion Robotic Systems for Ability & Security" - provides people suffering from mild cognitive impairments (MCI) with an assistive environment using the synergy between Robotics and Ambient Intelligence technologies and their semantic integration. This will support the cognitive stimulation and therapy management of the care-recipient, mediated by a robotic companion (mobile facilitation) working collaboratively with a smart home environment (stationary facilitation).
> 
> The distinguishing advantages of the CompanionAble Framework Architecture arise from the objective of graceful, scalable and cost-effective integration, plus a participative and inclusive co-design and scenario validation approach driving the RTD efforts in CompanionAble; involving care recipients and their close carers as well as the wider stakeholders.
> ...

----------

